# Love seat subwoofer



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is my latest quickie project. Took me all of a day to slap this together. My main reason for doing it was because I wanted to try out my new table saw (kobalt contractor saw). 

The sub is an MTX 10" 5500. I am using a dayton audio amp for power. The enclosure is just a spec sealed enclosure - nothing fancy. 

Bottom line is this thing performs very well. Needless to say, the "center console" in the loveseat is the new favorite seat in the house. lol


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

lol what a nice subwoofer, massager and booty shaker combo!!


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

lol indeed! its nice being on a concrete slab foundation. The down firing sub doesn't shake the whole house. Just the love seat.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

NICE!!!


----------



## wrcrs24 (Aug 22, 2010)

Great idea


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice idea! I have been using the Aura bass shakers for years. It's amazing what it adds to movies. :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

